# Avid Juicy 5 Vs. Juicy 7 & Rotor size



## sperlingjf (Jan 3, 2009)

I am upgrading my bike to disc brakes (Finally) and I have been told the Juicy 7s are the way to go. After doing some research, it looks like the only difference between the 5s and 7s is that the 7s have some extra adjustment capabilities. Is having the extra adjustment worth about $100 more?

Also, I have noticed that you can get the rotors in different sizes (160mm, 185mm and 203mm). Is it that the bigger the rotor, the more stopping power? Which one is most common and easiest to install (IE.no extra mounting brackets)?

Thanks for the information!


----------



## eat_dirt (May 26, 2008)

the extra adjustment doesn't add much in brakes that are technically 'self adjusting' but that doesn't always work as well as avid claims.

avids have a problem in that they warble and squeal terribly (there are pages and pages on this crap).

i run both juicys and BB7s.

and i'm going to tell you that you can save a fortune and run BB7s. the only difference is that you have to pull harder on the brake lever. they stop the same (you could argue that you get more rear stopping power with hydraulics, too).

larger disc sizes mean greater stopping power (physics 101). but not all forks and frames can handle the 'opposite reaction' of a larger disc. within reason 185 is the biggest for an XC bike, but many marz forks will tell you that they only take 160--but then most people ignore that fact. but don't run a DH 203 mm on anything but a DH rig or you may snap something.


----------



## }SkOrPn--7 (Aug 15, 2008)

I just got a new set of Juicy 7's and for me and my riding style I found the added adjustment was a god send it really was to my benefit which made my cockpit that much better along with the feel of braking. I also went from a 160mm rotor too a 203 and there was a big difference in stopping power not to mention no more adjusting to get rid of the gobble that always come about.

I have the 09 Juicy 7's so is it the rotors,calipers,disk pads or new improvements I don't know but it's nice not having the gobble. I'm still toying with the adjustments to fine tune them but as of now for me it's been worth the extra clams.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

I've got the 2008 Juicy 5's and am not having any of the warble and squeal issues. Also, having owned BB7's as well, I will take the Juicy's any day over the BB7's. The BB7's have plenty of power, but severely lack modulation (I was using them with SD7 levers and Flak Jacket cables and housing).

As far as rotor size, yes a larger rotor will be greater braking power. When you buy the brake set with a certain size rotor, it will include the adapter needed for a IS Mount. If your fork runs post mount, the caliper will mount directly for a 160mm rotor. If you choose to run larger then you will need to get a post mount adapter. Also, many quick release forks have a maximum 185mm rotor size and many XC frames only have clearance for a 160mm rotor. 

For most XC riding, 160mm rotors are plenty. If you ride more AM (or are a Clyde), you may either go to 185/160 F&R or 185 F&R.

203mm rotors are usually reserved for FR and DH riding

PS: My BB7's also howled with sintered metallic pads in the wet...once I switched to semi-metallic they were less noisy. My Juicy 5's are also running semi-metallic


----------



## sperlingjf (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply! I will defn do some research on the BB7s, I have heard these are also a comparative product but I was initially thinking hydro was better due to less adjustments and better stopping


----------



## Sun Burn (Feb 11, 2007)

I currently have Juicy 7's and they were wicked noisy for a while but all of sudden they got quiet again. I don't know how or why but I'm not complaining. The modulation is great and the stopping power is good.

I'vd had BB7's on two other bikes and I must say that they are great. The stopping power is fantastic and they adjusted easy and never made noise. I would definitely rock them again. If I were you I'd save the money and go for these over hydraulics.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

I have Juicy 5's and 7's. In my opinion, it's not worth the extra money for the 7's. Both breaks perform exactly the same and I never touch the pad contact point adjustment on the Juicy 7's ( the only diffference between the two other than a few grams). I also have never experienced the turkey warble resonation sound folks have talked about.


----------



## thaphillips (Sep 1, 2007)

I have the Juicy 5's and i like them. No gobble for me.

Juicy' 5's on sale for $59
http://www.fullcycles.com/product_info.php/products_id/829

If i could do it over I would have bought the Formula Oro K24's
http://www.masherz.com/products/formula/orok24.htm


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

^^^^^^ Thats an insane price for J5's!!!! Get them!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I personally think that the juicy are better than the BB7. It is one of the arguments that can go on and on and never reach concensus. What I think is that hydros provide better modulation, even if both brakes could have the same power.

The difference between the Juicy 5 and 7 is that on the -7 you can adjust the distance of how much you need to squize the lever to get full stopping power. You could set it at a long distance, and so it would be easier to modulate, but you could set it a shorter to stop more of a sudden. It's a nice to have, but not necesary feature.


----------



## CoastieTX (Oct 12, 2007)

Let me simplify your dilemma, because I've gone down this road before...

If you take the time to research, you'll find the Juicys get mixed reviews across the board - just as many people hate them as love them. This includes people of all knowledge and skill levels and can't be attributed to just basic installation issues. 

I ordered my bike knowing they came with the questionable Juicy 5s, but took the chance and experienced most of the issues so many complained about. Luckily, my LBS swapped these out for Shimano XTs after I only paid the difference in cost and I've been happy ever since. 

I've got no axe to grind with Avid. That's why I would strongly recommend you go with their BB7s, or look elsewhere. Their Juicys are much more of a gamble, in my opinion, than the BB7s or XTs.


----------



## madmagrider (Jan 30, 2008)

rzozaya1969 said:


> I personally think that the juicy are better than the BB7. It is one of the arguments that can go on and on and never reach concensus. What I think is that hydros provide better modulation, even if both brakes could have the same power.


I would have agreed with you before I installed Avid speed Dial levers on my bb7's. Now I can honestly say that the modulation is equal and stopping power is better than hydro's. I absolutely love my BB7 setup now. It's phenomenal.


----------



## dirtdonk (Jan 31, 2004)

I will never go back to a cable operated brake. 7's get my vote. After 7 years on hayes mags the modulation adjustability is very nice. Their bleeding method is nothing short of spectacular. Twenty-plus years as a mechanic and I had no idea brake fluid would naturally carry that much air in suspension. No change in lever motion as a result. Of course this can be carried over to other brands if the proper apparatus is designed.


----------



## dirtdonk (Jan 31, 2004)

FYI. 160 mm rotors are usually plenty adequate unless you are a big guy and/or on a big bike.


----------



## Captain_Hero (Dec 25, 2008)

My 2007 SJ came with Juciy 7s. 203 and 185. All sizes will install with the same amount of ease. I like my 203 and 185 setup, but im not a weight weenie!
I have never had the turkey gobble problem.
I would definately recomend the 7s if you live in an area with lots of braking. I run organic pads on my 7s and brake easily with one finger all day long. I have hand numbness and pain so I need the extra adjustments. 

Is it worth the extra cash? It is for my hands.


----------

